# Spalted Basswood



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I waited almost too long too close to ground. I lost 3 of 4 logs...BUT... this one came out wonderful. This is the risks of getting the spalt to the best stage with heavy black lines OR just a bit too far and ca..plu..eee you lost it ALL!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Timing .
Still ya got some.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a link to all the slabs.... ENJOY !!!! http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------

